# Blood Creek, Stoke - May 2012



## ravenwing93 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Visited with Baj​*
Blood creek is a culverted part of the Cockster brook running under Longton, not entirely sure where it comes out, I have a few ideas of where it could be though so further investigation will be done. Don't think it will be possible to climb up the slide, probably easier to start at the other end and follow it down stream. Not a really long brook but pretty much all of the brook is underground so definitely more to look at, hopefully there will be some interesting bits too.

It's a pretty boring drain being mostly a big metal pipe, after quite a while it gets a concrete floor before becoming a concrete pipe, the main point of interest being the roughly 10 feet high slide next to the processing unit.

The water level was quite high in some parts and the outfall is almost waist deep so waders probably a must have for this one.



































Thanks for looking


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG!! Never done drains before, can see the appeal! I wud take atleast 40 torches cause im an unlucky bastard sumtimes! I will have to check out this surreal side of dp more often!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, another one from little Mike, I keep meaning to come to stoke for this one




prettyvacant71 said:


> OMG!! Never done drains before, can see the appeal! I wud take atleast 40 torches cause im an unlucky bastard sumtimes! I will have to check out this surreal side of dp more often!




I carry 4 but only use 2


----------

